# Medieval recipes for jkath



## kansasgirl (Jan 18, 2005)

Here are some medieval recipes.

Poached Pears 
4 Pears 
3 c Red wine (could sub grape juice here) 
Water (for poaching) 
2 c Sugar 
1/2 ts Ginger 
Fresh whipped cream 

1.Peel pears, leaving the stems on, and cut a small amount off the bottoms so they will stand upright. 
2.Poach pears in water flavored with 1 c of wine/juice. Remove pears from water when they are just tender and place upright in a serving bowl. 
3.Make a syrup of remaining wine/juice, sugar, and ginger. Bring syrup to a boil, reduce heat and allow to simmer. Pour syrup over pears and serve hot. 

Elizabethan Jumbles 
3 tb Butter, salted 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 tb Rosewater (opt) 
1 tb Caraway seeds 
1 Egg, beaten 
2 c Flour 
Extra rosewater & sugar for glaze 

Preheat the oven to 350F 
1.Cream the butter, sugar and rosewater together. Mix in the caraway seeds, beaten egg and flour to form a soft dough. 
2.Knead on a lightly floured board, then take small walnut-sized pieces of dough and with your fingers form each into a roll, approximately 3/4-inch in diameter and 6-inch in length. Make into simple knots, or rings and arrange on a lightly greased baking sheet. Knots will take slightly longer to cook than rings, so do not combine shapes on the same cookie sheet. 
3.Brush with rosewater and sprinkle with sugar. Bake near the top of the oven for about 20 minutes, or until just golden brown. Remove from the oven and cool on a wire rack. Delicious served with fresh butter or syllabub. 

Lemon Syllabub 
5 tb Lemon juice 
1 tb Lemon zest, grated 
2 tb Sugar 
1 tb White wine (opt) 
8 oz Thick yogurt or heavy cream 

1.Combine the lemon juice, rind and sugar, and the wine if desired. Chill the mixture until it is very cold. 
2.Strain mixture and beat into the yogurt or cream until completely combined and thickened. 
**This can also be made use orange juice and zest.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 18, 2005)

I used to think that Rainee was the human encyclopedia, but I think you've got her beat lately, kansasgirl!


----------



## jkath (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank ye, fair maiden!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 18, 2005)

recipesource.com   go to miscellaneous then to medival they have 12 recipes there


----------

